# Undigested Food in Stools?



## th62 (Nov 12, 2000)

Does anyone out there notice different undigested foods in your stool? I notice corn and red colored foods (tomatoes,apple peels etc...)I always see these red objects in my stool and it scares me. I am always looking for sign's blood in my stool. I really get anxious when I go to the restroom because I feel if my stool doesn't look right I must have something major wrong. Any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I often have undigested food in my stools. Once I even had an entire Lev-bid tablet pass. It's good to keep an eye on things but don't let yourself get crazy about it, it will only cause you more problems due to anxiety. I had an endoscopy and hadn't eaten for almost 18 hours and I still had undigested food in my stomach. Sorry I can't be of more help to you but just wanted you to know your not alone.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

This is completely *normal*. See http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/015892.html where it was discussed more fully.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2000)

That happens to me when I don;t chew my foodproperly for over 40 chews a mouth full. it is supposed to be mush in your mouth before you swallow it. Sometimes I think i am going to wear my teeth out but now I hardly ever see anything. Don't worry you are not the only one who looks at your poop. I'm willing to bet we all do and it probably gets obsessive for some


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I use milk of magnesia every day, and anything fibrous comes out including basil leaves, tomatoes, lettuce, nuts (all kinds), outside part of beans, brown rice, undercooked white rice, all seeds, apples, oranges, alkalized cocoa powder, all dried fruits (like raisins--these come out whole), and even Tavist-D pills. I haven't eaten corn yet, so I'm not sure about it, but I'm sure it would come out whole too! Chewing more just makes smaller bits come out. Milk of magnesia makes it all pure liquid, and these things float, making it impossible not to detect.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2000)

yep - me too. ANything that has to be digested "more" like fruits, veggies, nuts, seeds, etc. Don't worry too much -we all look, but if your bleeding, you will probably know - it's not the same as food!!!------------------Bethae3Today is the Tomorrow you worried about - was it worth it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2000)

Sorry to sound like a hypochondriac. I get this all the time - especially, as you say, things like carrots. Carrots give me alot of problems. If they don't come out down there, they come back up unchanged.I can't seem to keep an entire meal down me at the moment, cramps, D and wicked heartburn. Sorry, this is gross. But I am getting really run down. I feel guilty about talking about it.My doc gives me omeprazole for the reflux, and I take OTC things for this too. Mostly, it's my last night's dinner comes up - unchanged - the following morning. Great start to the day, huh.Then usually about 10am, the cramps and D start. I am sooo exhausted.Sorry, please don't be cross with me for moaning, it's just that I feel I am being *eaten away* from the inside. Ironic huh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2000)

You can count me in on the undigested food, too. Corn, nuts, lettuce, etc. I have had pills that come out, completely intact. I asked the docs how I was getting the medicine when the pills aren't absorbed- and they told me it was okay as long as I wasn't noticing they were ALL doing that. A pill here and there is one thing, but not ALL of the pills.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Yup - I get this too, particularly with sweetcorn,peas, carrots,tomato skins, sesame seeds, golden linsseds, cauliflower and broccoli.You probably get this just as much when your normal, except then your not turning around and analysing it afterwards!What an unhealthy interest in poo we have!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2000)

Funny I notice the "red" foods as well. For the most part I do a little better if I don't eat those foods that seem to never be fully digested. Brian


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Had a funny mental image of all of us bending down over the pot to check on things before giving the ol' flusharoo. Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2000)

To set your mind at ease, I would recommend that you get a test kit at your local pharmacy for checking blood in the stool. The kits are very accurate, and you just need to drop the test strip into the toilet and not handle anything. Just follow the directions about what to eat/not eat when doing the testing.Taking a simple test like this every 6 months or so can really ease your mind.Regards,bonpo


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2000)

this happens to me too.. i think it does to all of us.. just like we all 'look'. it's normal to pass things. it happens to ppl without this condition - i just don't think it happens as often or to 'our' extreme. i've also had the feeling of 'i'm being eaten away from the inside' sometimes too. not always, thank goodness! because that really freaks me out.another thing that freaks me out is when i look.. i'll see things that look like layers of skin. now *that* freaks me out! i don't know what it is.. maybe some of you can have some input here. this doesn't happen to me *all* the time, but often enough. and they aren't tomato skins either, i barely ever eat a tomato anymore.i also pass blood. i haven't in a month (at least that i've noticed). this isn't something that i've discussed with my dr yet. only one time did this scare me. this was a month ago (the last time it happened) after i wiped i noticed blood on the tissue, ok i wasn't looking all that close 'n just saw red.. it didn't scare me at first, i just thought, good! i finally started (ahem i was late, so this was good news for me







) but after i thought about it for a second i realized it was too bright a color to be that. it was blood i passed. it was the biggest amount that i've ever passed - but there was no more after that - which made my concern go away. well, another 'gross me out' story has been told







i don't get to discuss this stuff with anyone, as no one around me has this condition (as i call it) so they are of no real help.i appreciate those of you that read thru and those of you who respond








for the majority i'm a D type but get the C too. of course there's G that goes with it and the B .. *joy* i experiance it all!!







oh and i have gerd too. i like to joke with some that 'i'm messed up from one end to the other'







i don't know if those last bits of info helps, but ah well too late now







------------------ï¿½`ï¿½.ï¿½ï¿½.ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½`* drgn *ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½`ï¿½.ï¿½ï¿½.ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½"No illness which can be treated by dietshould be treated by any other means."-Maimonoides


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I also have the undigested food thing. It is usually carrots, tomatos, and sesame seeds. Those things are always there, i used to worry about it, but i dont even look anymore, i guesss i got used to it. Im sure this happens to people without ibs aslo, i think that in our case it is just more often.


----------

